# Détection HDD externe .. automator ?



## iBulldog (12 Août 2006)

Salut

Parfois Tiger ne lance pas la détection de mon hdd externe

Est il possible de lancer une commande ou qq chose avec automator pour lancer la détection plutôt que d'éteindre/allumer mon disque bêtement ?

Un peu à la manière de xp et la fonction recherche le matériel nouvellement connecté 

merci


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2006)

iBulldog a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Parfois Tiger ne lance pas la d&#233;tection de mon hdd externe
> 
> ...


Salut

Parfois ou toujours ?

Finder -> Pr&#233;f&#233;rences -> Afficher ... et cocher Disques durs

ou    clic sur l'icone de l'ordi affich&#233;e dans la barre lat&#233;rale d'une fen&#234;tre

V&#233;rifier les connexions...


----------



## iBulldog (12 Août 2006)

Tout cela est coché ....

C'est parfois qu'il ne détecte pas


----------

